# Abofalle, wer ist dieser Anbieter?



## project52 (19 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar stunden eine sms mit der nachricht: Vodafone: Ihre Bezahlung von 4,99€ für ihr Abo bei Wapcom ist erfolgt. Ich möchte das Abo gerne schnellstmöglich kündigen. Leider weiß ich nicht, wer sich hinter dem Aboanbieter "Wapcom" verbirgt.

ich hoffe sie können mir helfen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juli 2012)

Kurzfassung:
Dimoco
lies hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/


Langfassung:

Ein anderer "Kunde" bekam folgende Mail von Dimoco

(siehe http://schweinezeichen.de/tag/blackbeanmobile/ )


> Kurze Erklärung zur DIMOCO: *DIMOCO ist ein internationaler Mobile Service*
> * Anbieter im Business-to-Business-Bereich.* Als solcher stellen wir Unternehmen
> unsere Netzanbindungen zum Versand von elektronischen Nachrichten zur
> Verfügung. Wir haben daher so genannte Anbindungsverträge mit allen
> ...


 
Blackbean ist eine slowakische Firma
Black Bean Mobile, s.r.o. •Medveďovej 17, 821 04 Bratislava

Deren Webpage gehört wiederum

FIRST MOBILE AFFILIATE, s.r.o.
Prievozska 4d
Bratislava

Der Name, der dort genannt wird, das ist der Geschäftsführer der Blackbean Mobile sro, R.P.
Das ist ein Tscheche, der auch einer der GF der "First Mobile Affiliate sro" ist.

Die beiden anderen GF der Firma sind Österreicher, nämlich die beiden T*-Brüder G. und R.

Diese wiederum sind die Macher von DIMOCO.
Somit bietet Dimoco also ein Abo für einen Dimoco-Gründer an. Zumindest könnte man zum einen das so sehen, zum anderen gegenteilige Behauptungen von DIMOCO (wir sind ja nur Dienstleister...) nach Belieben zwischen Halbwahrheit und Halblüge einordnen.

Ich würde mich mal an DIMOCO wenden... (dimoco.at)
Ganz scheinheilig würde ich da auftreten...

Der GF von Dimoco trägt hier offenbar ganz schön viel Verantwortung und ist daher wohl in der Slowakei abgetauchnert?!

PS: Man könnte sich ja auch an diese Firma hier wenden:


> Amtsgericht Jena Aktenzeichen: HRB 507094 Bekannt gemacht am: 14.09.2011 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Die in ().
> gesetzten Angaben der Geschäftsanschrift und des Unternehmensgegenstandes erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
> ...


 
Die beiden Österreicher verbinden, wie gesagt, Dimoco mit den slowakischen... _Partnern._

Benutze mal die Forumssuche hier, Suchbegriff DIMOCO


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2012)

project52 schrieb:


> Leider weiß ich nicht, wer sich hinter dem Aboanbieter "Wapcom" verbirgt.


Muss man auch nicht wissen. Der Vertragspartner weiß es.

Aus einem anderen Beitrag:



Teleton schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit haben die Mobilfunker ihre Vertragstaschendiebe von 10,- pro Tag auf 4,99 die Woche runtergebremst.


Trefflich formuliert.

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/abofalle-auf-telefonrechnung-eine-odyssee


> Abbuchungen von der Telefonrechnung
> 
> Wenn man dann unberechtigte Abbuchungen auf seiner Telefonrechnung findet - sei es Handy oder Festnetz - verweisen einen die Telefonbetreiber gern an den mysteriösen Drittanbieter.


Die Vertragstaschendiebe also.


> Interessant ist hier der Widerruf für Verbraucherverträge. Von einer ordnungsgemäßen Widerrufsbelehrung kann hier nicht ausgegangen werden, darum beginnt die Frist nie zu laufen. Ein Schreiben an den Mobilfunkanbieter dürfte als Widerruf auch gegenüber dem Drittanbieter aus dem Gedanken der Anscheinsvollmacht zählen. Jedenfalls dann, wenn dieser keine ladungsfähige Anschrift (und nicht nur eine Telefonnummer oder Emailadresse) des angeblichen Anbieters angibt, wird er zur Entgegennahme von Erklärungen bevollmächtigt sein.


----------



## project52 (20 Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe!


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juli 2012)

dvills Ausführungen sind absolut treffend - aber so wie die Dimoco-T*'s das hier exerzieren ist's schon besonders dreist...
Wie wäre es, eine Mail an die jeweiligen Geschäftsführer (also an Herrn T, an Herrn T und an Herrn T) zu schreiben, sie mögen doch bitte dem jeweils anderen Geschäftsführer mitteilen, er solle mal den Alpheios und den Peneios umleiten, um diesen Saustall aufzuräumen. Wie macht er das dann, der Herr T? Vor einem Spiegel?

PS
von sexadmobile.com



> Wapcom,s.r.o.
> Botanická 606 / 24
> Brno


 
Die Firma hieß bis vor kurzem DEVTRON TRADE s.r.o.

Gehört denselben Leuten. Wen's interessiert: siehe Anhang

--> das sind die Partner der T*-Brüder
https://twitter.com/firstmobilecash

(für hartgesottene Insider: auf der Firmenhomepage firstmob*c*.com ist ein blondes Model. Ich glaube, ich kenne sie von der Eurowebtainment. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hatte sie da unlängst das Logo einer gewissen "Top-100-Firma" auf der Brust)


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juli 2012)

Die Seiten, die ich mir eben angesehen habe, sind jenseits von Gut und Böse, was Preisangabenverordnung usw angeht. Eine österreichische Diebesbande! Pfui Teufel. Dimoco ist in dem unfairen Prozess sehr früh beteiligt (siehe screenshots).
Man kann sich ausmalen, wie diese Seiten auf einem kleinen Display aussehen...
Es kommt je nach Situation auch ein Bezahlfenster ohne jeden Preishinweis. Für mich ist das, was ich da sehe, klar auf Täuschung ausgerichtet.
In dem Fenster, in dem oben ein Preishinweis steht, ist nicht nur "bestellen" mit dem Auslösen des Bezahlvorganges verlinkt, sondern jeder Klick auf das Videovorschaubild. Das ist - wieder meine persönliche Auffassung - an der Grenze zur aktiven Täuschungshandlung. Sollte dadurch ein Zahlungsvorgang ausgelöst werden, wäre es eine Täuschungshandlung mit Vermögensschädigung. Das grenzt ggf. an Betrug.

Und die dubiose Firmenverschachtelung würde ich als "Vertuschung" interpretieren. Dimoco versteckt seine eigene Verantwortung in dreister Weise: In dem von mir dokumentierten Beispiel wird man von einer Seite der "First Mobile Affiliate sro", registriert auf den Namen des Geschäftsführers der Firma, weitergeleitet zu Dimoco, deren GF eine Mehrheit (nämlich 90%) an der "First Mobile Affiliate sro" halten:



> Rxxx Pxxx
> Amount of investment: 3 200 EUR Paid up: 3 200 EUR (from: 09/08/2011)
> * Gxxx Txxx *
> Amount of investment: 14 400 EUR Paid up: 14 400 EUR (from: 09/08/2011)
> ...


(Quelle: Slowakisches Handelsregister, *First Mobile Affiliate sro*)

Besitzverhältnisse der Dimoco:



> *Anteilseigner:*
> 
> *Gesellschafter*
> Herrn *Txxx Rxxx*
> ...


Quelle:
http://www.firmenabc.at/dimoco-direct-mobile-communications-gmbh_IIB

Das sind keine Vertragstaschendiebe, sondern die handeln auf eigene Rechnung. Ich habe dies hier so deutlich dargelegt, weil ich hoffe, dass es jemand liest, der mehr Zeit hat als ich - das würde ich ausarbeiten und an die Bundesnetzagentur sowie an einschlägige Medien schicken.


----------



## Apfelsternchen (28 Juli 2012)

Hi, ich habe das Abo hier gekündigt. Hoffe es funktioniert auch.


http://www.dimoco.at/kontakt/
http://services.dimoco.at/customercare/welcome.do


----------



## jozemichi (13 Oktober 2012)

ich habe alle rechnungen die diesen "wapcom" fehler hatten zurückbuchen lassen. der anbieter hat doch sowas wie eine sorgfallspflicht. diesen tipp hat mir der sozialarbeiter vom rathaus gegeben. zudem habe ich meinen anbieter schriftlich darauf hingewiesen den fehler zu beheben und mir dsie bereini8gten rechnungen zu schicken. per einschreiben mit rückschein, oder per fax. dann ist erst mal der anbieter dran.


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2012)




----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2017)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Deren Webpage gehört wiederum
> 
> FIRST MOBILE AFFILIATE, s.r.o.
> Prievozska 4d
> ...


https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzoom/zdfzoom-die-handy-abo-falle-100.html


----------

